# Manual vista 128 en español



## coliver

Hola alguien me puede ayudar proporcionandome el manual en español del vista 128, tengo un problema la central no puede armar el panel. Gracias ...


----------



## el-rey-julien

¿es este ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/manuales-honeywell-vista-128-250fbp-81267/

los documentos los podes traducir en linea desde aqui http://www.onlinedoctranslator.com/  , aunque también hay otras opciones para traducir  on line  documentos ,es cuestión de usar el buscador
saludos


----------



## nasaserna

Parece que en español es muy dificil


----------



## el-rey-julien

no hay que comprar productos que no tengan soporte o manuales al español


----------

